# Besitzt jemand das Coolermaster Elite rc-360 ??



## johnnyGT (23. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mir das Gehäuse zulegen und frage mich, ob meine Grafikkarte reinpassen würde!-Danke

mfG johnnyGT


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juni 2009)

passt rein


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Juni 2009)

hast du es?


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juni 2009)

nö aber die 4850er ist keine sehr lange karte und so lang wie ein atx mainboard breit also gibts da keine probs


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Juni 2009)

aber der stromanschluss der Grafikkarte könnte mit dem Netzteil kollidieren!


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juni 2009)

bin grad am nachmessen die graka ist 250mm lang ohne stecker mein netzteil 160mm das sind 410mm also wirds doch nicht passen 

wenn du ein längeres netzteil hast kannst es gleich vergessen

beschissenes raumkonzept


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Juni 2009)

bei mir ist es zusammen 39cm lang


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juni 2009)

dann könnte es grad so passen aber ich seh grad wenn du das netzteil drinnen hasst kommen die kabel ca. auf der graka höhe raus


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Juni 2009)

ich werd mir heute das Gehäuse kaufen und dann hoffen,dass es passt!!-wenn nicht wandert es zurück


----------



## johnnyGT (23. Juni 2009)

sry für Doppelpost!
-mein PC ist nun in diesem Gehäuse !alles passt und funktioniert!


----------



## Soldat0815 (23. Juni 2009)

schön mach bitte mal paar bilder würde gern sehen wie knapp das war


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Juni 2009)

war ein bisschen umbau nötig aber dann hat´s wunderbar gefunzt!


----------



## feivel (24. Juni 2009)

gratuliere.

ist aber sicher eng?


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Juni 2009)

jup is eng!!


----------



## Soldat0815 (24. Juni 2009)

oh ja nicht grad viel platz also mit meinem netzteil oder nem modularen hättest pech gehabt
viel spass damit


----------



## johnnyGT (24. Juni 2009)

dankeschön!-was möglichst kleines musste her für die bevorstehende Lan!!


----------

